# nutrition help



## Lynda (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a GU that won't eat whole prey - can they be long-term-healthy on ground turkey, chicken necks, fish, cooked eggs, various veggies, calcium/vitamin suppliments, ...? Mine won't eat a mouse :s


----------



## james.w (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure he will be fine. Have you tried rats or chicks? How are you offering the mice?


----------



## Lynda (Jan 26, 2012)

james.w said:


> I'm sure he will be fine. Have you tried rats or chicks? How are you offering the mice?



Mice are thawed on a plate. Haven't tried chicks yet...she is an '11 AA and is almost 30". Didn't think she was big enough for rats yet. She didn't hibernate, but really slowed down. Maybe she will go for them when she comes out of brumation. Thanks -


----------



## james.w (Jan 26, 2012)

Try dipping them in raw egg.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 26, 2012)

You can cut the rats into smaller pieces. That's what I do with Kodo when he gets python leftovers. Silversides are a good whole prey choice, too. Kodo loves them and fish is leaner than some other meats.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep my giant storm, he has only eaten like 3 mice, even though they are offered quite regularly, he still reached 4' and is only 18 mos. And hibernated his first year


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 27, 2012)

How big of a rat do you give him. Maybe it's to big for him. How do you thaw it out ? If you want to you can use a old blender ( that you don't use for yourself any more ) and put the thawed out rat in there. Then mix it up with the ground turkey or beef. It's good to get the natural calcium from the bones.


----------



## Lynda (Jan 27, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> You can cut the rats into smaller pieces. That's what I do with Kodo when he gets python leftovers. Silversides are a good whole prey choice, too. Kodo loves them and fish is leaner than some other meats.



Thanks! I just ordered some frozen silversides online.


----------



## Lynda (Feb 1, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Silversides are a good whole prey choice, too. Kodo loves them and fish is leaner than some other meats.



Dragonmetalhead - thanks so much for the silverside tip - my gu ate them up...seems to love them. Wish I was on the west coast to hear your lecture comming up. Appreciate your time! -Lynda


----------



## got10 (Feb 1, 2012)

Two things work like charm when trying get a stubborn one to eat. Chicken broth and strawberry jam . I don't know why it works, but it always works for me.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Feb 1, 2012)

The raw egg thing that James mentioned works like a charm


----------



## Lynda (Feb 1, 2012)

BillieJeAn said:


> The raw egg thing that James mentioned works like a charm



Just didn't think I was supposed to feed raw eggs...I'll have to try - thanks


----------

